# How old is this Mountain Dew bottle??



## farmgirl52584 (Jun 21, 2008)

I found a bottle on the side of the road while changing my tire.  I was wondering if anyone could tell me anything about it.  I don't have a picture of it but I will describe it as bast as I can.  It is a 10 oz green glass bottle that says- Mountain Dew and has a picture of a hillbilly on the one side and on the other side it says- Mountain Dew  _It'll tickle yore innards!.  _On the neck of both sides it says- 10 FL OZ.   NO RETURN.  The underside says- not to be refilled.  There is no color or printing or anything like that on the bottle.  It is solid green textured glass with raised lettering for the words and picture.  
 Thanks..........Leslie


----------



## lego110 (Jun 21, 2008)

hi farmgirl welcome to the forum. i dont know about your bottle but i bet it a nice find.


----------



## lego110 (Jun 21, 2008)

is this what your bottle looks like


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 22, 2008)

That theres a canadian No Deposit No Return bottle.


----------



## farmgirl52584 (Jun 22, 2008)

The bottle in your picture looks alot like my bottle except mine is textured all over and not smooth in the middle and the hillbilly is under the mountain dew writing.  Do you know anything about it like age or anything?
 Thanks


----------



## ncbred (Jun 24, 2008)

Its a No Deposit No Return bottle probably from around 1970.


----------

